# Dark brown diarrhea



## Rosco (Jan 19, 2010)

I just purchased 2 kids a week ago. They are about a month and a half old. The little doe seems to be doing fine and the wether seemed ok when I got them but now has diarrhea. Its about the color of hersheys choclate and real runny. I've been giving him electrolytes from Mannapro to keep him hydrated and I have cut him back on his bottle milk[mannapro for goat kids] about 8 oz. in the morning and 8 at night. I let them both eat all the hay they want. The doe is really doing good but the little wether just don't feel good. I just gave him a shot of penicillon the last couple of days and he seems to be feeling a little better but still has diarrhea. He has had diarrhea for almost a week now. I am affraid he's going to start going down hill if I don't get something done about it. I have heard of giving them yogurt, any ideas on that? I plan to take him to the vet tomorrow if I can't get this resolved myself. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Dwite Sharp (Jun 2, 2012)

Rosco,
By all means take him to the Vet. Take a clean, fresh stool sample from both kids. Place them in separate rip lock bags and store in the frig until you go. Have them tested for coccidiosis and worms (parasites). These are killers to kids. Remember not very many Vets know very much about goats. Search out a goat knowledgeable vet if possible but have him at a vet tommorrow, If coccidiosis is the cause it could be to late already. A change in diet is the most common reason for diarrhea. So were the kids being bottle fed the same thing you are giving them now ?
Or was their Doe nursing them? Is the hay they're eating clean and free of mold ? I would give him Probias paste if you have some, if not get some, if you have goats it should in your arsonal.
Coccidiosis is in all goats but the young need help to keep them at a managable level. I treat all my kids for it at a month and again three weeks later, It can be deadly, and diarrhea is one of the signs but not always. I also worm them a week after the first coccidiosis treatment is complete and again a week after the second treatment is complete. Coccidiosis is a five day treatment.
Once the diarrhea problem is solved I highly suggest getting these kidds started on grain or pellets along with the milk.
Hope this helps, good luck and Happy Trails, Dwite


----------



## Rosco (Jan 19, 2010)

Dwite, Thanks for the response. I've been keeping a close watch on him. He seems to be doing pretty good health wise, but just can't seem to get him over the diarrhea. He's eating good and drinking water. I started him on some probiotics yesterday. I'm going to give that another day and see what happens. I noticed his diarrhea has thickened up a little since yesterday. Hopefully I'm on the right track. If I don't see more improvement by tomorrow morning I'm going to see my vet. I've been talking with her and she thinks we are on the right track.
Also I switched the hay that I was giving them. The bale that I had just seemed to be loaded with thistle. I thought that might be giving me some problems too so I got a different bale that seems to be just good prairie hay. Thanks! Ross


----------



## Porter (Oct 16, 2012)

I went through a similar deal with my kids, turned out to be pneumonia. Diarrhea can dehydrate kids and take its toll very quickly. I too advise you too get him to a goat vet asap, delaying may cause irreversible damage.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

How is the wether doing? A couple cc of pepto could help with the diarrhea too.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 19, 2010)

Porter said:


> I went through a similar deal with my kids, turned out to be pneumonia. Diarrhea can dehydrate kids and take its toll very quickly. I too advise you too get him to a goat vet asap, delaying may cause irreversible damage.


 What were the symptoms? My guy seems to have a nice dry nose and I don't here anything in the lungs. He seems to be getting better but he is still loose in the rear end. I was going to run him to my vet this morning but she won't be in until tomorrow. I did talk to her on the phone though and she pretty much ruled out the pneumonia. She told me to stop by her office today and pick up some [i think she said smv tabs] So I guess I'll do that and probably end up at the vet tomorrow. Thanks for the help and I'll keep you guys informed on how it goes.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

This wont help but we had a doe kid one time that had the runs all the time for no reason as all. She would get solid for a day or so and then back to the runs. Could never figure it out but she did grow outta it.


----------



## Porter (Oct 16, 2012)

Iâ€™m glad to hear heâ€™s feeling better. I understand that kids get diarrhea for a myriad of reasons so I donâ€™t want to cause any unnecessary alarm, go to the vet and let them do a proper diagnosis. 

My guys got diarrhea and were acting lethargic a couple weeks after I got them so I started them on electrolytes. After a few days the situation wasn't getting better so I called the vet (Dwite is rightâ€¦ find one that knows goats, it make a big difference). They gave me a cocktail of medications to cover a variety of likely causes. I was given a probiotic and a pepto type medication to settle their bellies, subcutaneous (under the skin) antibiotic injections, and a dewormer injection (ivomec). This cleared up one of my guys but not the other one. I brought him to the vet, they found he had a fever and his lungs didnâ€™t sound good. I was given a different intramuscular antibiotic injection which did the trick. During the treatment I also kept giving them electrolytes until they were doing well.

I hope this helps, let us know how the vet trip goes.


----------



## Rosco (Jan 19, 2010)

Went to the vet today. Got my kid on antibiotics for 7 days and probiotics. I think he's going to be fine. He still isn't producing nice berry's yet but atleast he producing a soft clumb of dung rather than diarrhea. I guess I'll see how the next few days go and let you guys now what I come up with. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Over feeding milk will also cause diarrhea.


----------



## Porter (Oct 16, 2012)

Good to hear he's turned in the right direction, keep us updated!


----------



## Rosco (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry I havn't got on here in awhile. Been busy hunting. My little male is doing fine. Thanks for all the good advise. I don't know what cleared him up for sure but I think it was a combination of the probiotics and the antibiotics. It knocked him down pretty good but he seems to be feeling just fine. Now he is feeling good enough that he is starting to think that he is the boss when it comes feeding time. Thanks again!


----------

